# Have Graves.. wondering about liver function lab results.



## withoutabox (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
I usually would rely on my endocrinologist to suggest a plan of action however I just moved to Massachusetts for gradschool and have yet to find a new endo. 
Anyway I was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences.
I've been off and on methimazole for years now. I am currently in a state of low TSH (0.01.. ref 0.30-4.50 Mu/ML) and normal Free T4 (1.20.. ref 0.70-1.70 ng/dl)

I am concerned about my Liver function.. and the results form the Hepatic Function Panel. 
ALT is high (42 ...ref 3-39 U/L)
and what exactly is IndBili? mine is low (0.14..ref 0.20-0.90 mg/dl)

My previous endocrinologist always checked my liver function and said if it was ever off we would probably have to stop the medicine.
My worries are, I just started back on the methimazole. If I am already having liver damage from it I probably cannot stay on it and there for have to pursue other options (i.e. radiation)which I am not completely comfortable with.

Anyway.. any sort of feedback would be greatly appreciated :]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

withoutabox said:


> Hi,
> I usually would rely on my endocrinologist to suggest a plan of action however I just moved to Massachusetts for gradschool and have yet to find a new endo.
> Anyway I was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences.
> I've been off and on methimazole for years now. I am currently in a state of low TSH (0.01.. ref 0.30-4.50 Mu/ML) and normal Free T4 (1.20.. ref 0.70-1.70 ng/dl)
> ...


When was this hepatic function panel done?

Indirect Bilirubin..........

This is total bilirubin minus direct bilirubin. Given the information you have just furnished, I think you should find a doctor at your earliest convenience and not self-medicate. You could permantly damage your liver. That would be most unfortunate.

What is your objection to removal of your diseased thyroid either by RAI or ablation? Have you had a radioactive uptake scan? Has cancer been ruled out?

I am worried so please let us know your course of action here.


----------



## withoutabox (Jan 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> When was this hepatic function panel done?
> 
> Indirect Bilirubin..........
> 
> ...


Andros,
Thank you for your concern. I saw a general physician at my school's health center and they are giving me a referral to an endocrinologist in the area.
They also took more blood to check my free T3 and blood cell counts.

My heart rate and BP seem to be normal and the liver levels they said are not such to be worried about. They could just be normal fluctuation. So anyway I will have new blood results monday or tuesday and should be able to get the situation fully assessed then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

withoutabox said:


> Andros,
> Thank you for your concern. I saw a general physician at my school's health center and they are giving me a referral to an endocrinologist in the area.
> They also took more blood to check my free T3 and blood cell counts.
> 
> My heart rate and BP seem to be normal and the liver levels they said are not such to be worried about. They could just be normal fluctuation. So anyway I will have new blood results monday or tuesday and should be able to get the situation fully assessed then.


Well; good for you. I personally am much relieved!! I sure don't want your liver to quiver!!:anim_63:

If you wish, please let us look at your lab results when you get them and it is very important to include the ranges and different labs use different ranges.

No guessing when it comes to your health.


----------

